# New Greenhouse SO SLOW



## Rick (Aug 21, 2010)

The new GH is going up soooooo slowly. But today I skinned the front wall.




The roof pannels have been ready for months, but getting close so I swept the leaves off of them.




The back wall will go up last. I'm working on the wet pad, and the innovative shroud and duct work is complete. With a flip of a flap I can recirculate interior air for maximum winter humidity.




Besides being gone all the time the other reason its going so slow is that I'm building it over the top of my old (falling apart GH). This new GH is a recycle job too, and it's taken a lot of time to clean up an refurbish the old aluminum frames.




Tomorrow I'm planning on pulling the poly panels off the roof of the old GH to use to skin the walls of the new one. Then move all the plants up so I can get the last of the foundation and back wall installed. Once the old roof is off I'm committed to get a move on on this project.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow, that is one serious project!!!! Good luck with the transfer, and appropriate weather!!! What are the sizes of your old/new gh? Jean


----------



## NYEric (Aug 22, 2010)

Keep it up; the end is in sight!


----------



## Carper (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm sure its gonna be well worth it in the end and give your plants that bit extra, not like they need it from your postings. Make sure you post some more pictures as it develops.

Gary


----------



## Bolero (Aug 22, 2010)

Look forward to seeing the finished product! Looking good.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 22, 2010)

:clap: Yes tell us the size, I'm envious but glad I'm not having to work in the heat & humidity this summer!


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> :clap: Yes tell us the size, I'm envious but glad I'm not having to work in the heat & humidity this summer!



The old GH was 8.5X14 with the peak about 8". It was more of a walk in cold frame than a GH with no heating/cooling/humidification systems.

The new GH is 12X12, and on the cinder block foundation the peak is about 10 ft.

I figured I'm getting maybe a 20% increase in square footage, but a 40% increase in volume.

I don't have much extra time for a big increase in collection size, but the old GH was very leaky and high maintenance. So I'm also counting on better efficiency from the new one.

Also over the years, all the internal systems were Jerry Rigged as I developed them, so now I can clean up all the loose ends of my experiments and have a much cleaner/integrated system.

I've been back on it since 7AM (much cooler)


----------



## wojtek (Aug 22, 2010)

Slow but solid  Good luck !!!


----------



## Candace (Aug 22, 2010)

Keep going!!


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 22, 2010)

Rick said:


> The old GH...with the peak about 8"....




dang... did you have to slither on your belly? (i'm super funny, right?)

looks great so far!


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 22, 2010)

wow... looks very good so far... 

I will soon post pics of my GH and you will see what the real meaning of slow is


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 22, 2010)

Keep up the good work! It is coming up good.

Ramon


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 22, 2010)

Interesting approach Rick: new over old. What are you skinning the frame with? polycarb? plastic sheating? flat fiberglass?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, you guys are making me jealous...now I need one!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm glad to see how other people are building their greenhouses. Gives me hope.


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2010)

likespaphs said:


> dang... did you have to slither on your belly? (i'm super funny, right?)
> 
> looks great so far!



You're not that far off. I did have to crouch to my knees to get through it. 





With to old roof panels off it looks pretty crowded doesn't it!


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> Interesting approach Rick: new over old. What are you skinning the frame with? polycarb? plastic sheating? flat fiberglass?



I just don't have any where to start someplace new in my yard. Double wall polycarb.

I got the walls and roof on today.




I'm done for the day and beat. I put plastic sheet over the wet pad end of the old GH to button things up for the week.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## John M (Aug 22, 2010)

If these things take too long, you can forget that the reason you're doing it is because you LOVE to grow orchids! Don't give up.....don't procrastinate.....you'll be so-ooo happy when it's done and you've got your plants in there. Good luck!


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey, it looks pretty sharp today!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2010)

It looks pretty tight in there. Do you think it's big enough!? :evil:


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2010)

NYEric said:


> It looks pretty tight in there. Do you think it's big enough!? :evil:




Keeping it small is the only form of orchid discipline I have

Now that I'm starting to spread stuff out, It feels like it will be almost normal (at least for the next year). But I can see that if things keep going the way they are I doubt if I'll get 2 years before its out of control again:sob:


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 23, 2010)

Rick,
You're NOT following one of the basic rules of greenhouse building.....................Figure out what size you what/need then DOUBLE IT!oke:


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 24, 2010)

:rollhappy::rollhappy: oh how true, but reality hits when you try to estimate what it will cost you to heat in the winter, then it shrinks!


----------



## Rick (Aug 24, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> Rick,
> You're NOT following one of the basic rules of greenhouse building.....................Figure out what size you what/need then DOUBLE IT!oke:



Unfortunately, What I "need" would be twice the size of my house. But I doubt if my wife would appreciate my needs as much as I dooke:oke:


----------



## paphreek (Aug 25, 2010)

Keep up the good work and thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Rick (Sep 12, 2010)

*Update*

It's pretty much up and now it's time for the myriad of details.









The remnants of the old GH are pulled out.

I still need to put the wet wall together, but even with the 90F days we are still getting, the fogger and old swamp cooler are still covering the job.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 12, 2010)

I think you should rename this thread: "So fast!"


----------



## NYEric (Sep 12, 2010)

90F!?!? Are you in Hawaii; it's 60's here.


----------



## Rick (Sep 12, 2010)

NYEric said:


> 90F!?!? Are you in Hawaii; it's 60's here.



It's bouncing around now at least.

We had a record this summer for most consecutive days in the 90's (33-days). Now its bouncing around in the 80's and low 90's, and we've had a few nights in the low 50's.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 13, 2010)

Looking good Rick. I'm sure those temps will be dropping like a stone soon enough!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 13, 2010)

It was hot here as well, then in the last 2 weeks, Winter!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 13, 2010)

Looks great Rick. So do you have more space to grow in then the old place?


----------



## swamprad (Sep 14, 2010)

Looking great, Rick!


----------



## etex (Sep 14, 2010)

Great greenhouse! All your hard work shows!!


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> Looks great Rick. So do you have more space to grow in then the old place?




Depends on how you look at it. I can stand up now, and don't have to crawl through the jungle. Also there is actually some space between most of the plants that I already have (elbow room to grow). Not nearly as much space for new stuff as I was hoping, but haven't finalized the space for hanging plants in the middle of the GH yet:evil:.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2010)

Photos!


----------



## Rick (Nov 28, 2010)

Mostly done




Capped, trimmed, caulked, cleaned up......





Wet pad up and running, middle bench installed, electric and propane heaters up and running, and adding insulation. Even though this GH is almost twice the volume as the old one, the amount of BTU to keep it warm is less. It holds humidity better too.

Now for the myriad of odds and ends like replacing the temporary rigged plumbing and electrical.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 28, 2010)

OK! Look'in real good Rick. Now let's start growing!


----------



## Candace (Nov 28, 2010)

Rick, do you have a 40lb. tank? I just got one. What's your zone again and how often do you have to refill it in the winter?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 28, 2010)

It's looking good!


----------



## Rick (Nov 28, 2010)

Candace said:


> Rick, do you have a 40lb. tank? I just got one. What's your zone again and how often do you have to refill it in the winter?



Edge of zone 7 (used to be 6B I think). I have two, 100 lb bottles. The biggest I could get that are still transportable. I try not to use the propane as the primary heat, but use two 1500W electric heaters for primary heat, with the thermostat for the propane heater set at 60.

Under the old regime, the I would still end up running the propane heater enough to go through a 100lb about 1-2 months. We've had a few nights in the high 20's now, and the propane heater has hardly come on at all.

So depending on how cold it gets, and how big the electric bill gets, I may use more propane this year. I also have some concerns about bud blasting from fumes from this ventless heater, but each year I get more confidence in using this heater for more than back up. We'll see, since this GH is much tighter, and fumes may be a renewed concern.


----------

